# CLAVIER VIRTUEL APPLE TV GENERATION 1



## Metalimass (22 Décembre 2011)

je ne me suis pas servi de mon Apple  tv depuis plus d'un an.Je dois rentrer le code  de ma livebox pour avoir la liaison sans fil.
Mon problème est que sur l'écran du clavier virtuel reste un tiret (-) que je n'arrive pas à enlever. Est ce qu'une personne saurait m'indiquer la manip pour enlever ce satané tiret ??


----------

